# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  من طَيفِهِم تتولَّدُ الأحلامُ...

## العطاب الحميري

*أجبتُ داعي الهوى على وجلٍ من حارسٍ متربصٍ يرى السكون حركةً والحركة سكونا؟؟؟*
*رحماك يا مولاي...*
*هذه مقطعة حديثة عهدٍ بولادةٍ أرجو أن تنال إعجاب شعراء الألوكة...
*
*من طيفهم تتولَّدُ الأحلام**وتسير في دربِ الهوى الأيامُ*
*ما كنت أحسبُ أن أعيشَ بدونهم**أمضي وكلُّ مراكبي أسقامُ*
*أنكرتُ نفسي لستُ إلا مبهماً**ضاعت بكلِّ دفاتري الأنغامُ*
*لا ثمَّ شيءٌ أرتجيه فكلُّ ما**أبغيه صار من الحبيبِ حرامُ*

----------


## عنود العنزي

مقطوعة جميلة ، تستحق أن تكون مطلع قصيدة  ... بالتوفيق .

----------

